# B8H8R's smoked nachos



## b8h8r (Feb 8, 2010)

So here is my January throw down entry.  I had both smokers going, the GOSM was pumping out the chuckie, which was rubbed down with home made chili powder, S&P, and granulated garlic. I also injected it with some beef base, Worcestershire, and a little Sam Adams Winter Lager.   This dish becomes much easier if you  have some left over chuckie.

Next I put the veggies and cheese in the BSNP running at about 50 degrees for about 4 hours.  If I had been better prepared I would have had the cheese done a couple of weeks earlier, but hey who plans ahead? My ingredients for this photo:
Roma tomatoes, Anaheim, Serrano and jalapeno peppers.  1 med onion and some garlic.

I smoked a medium cheddar cheese.

After smoking the peppers and tomatoes I put them over a little direct flame in the fire box to sear the skins, and then peeled and seeded them. I put all the veggies into the FP for a couple of pulses, added cilantro, juice of a lime and a splash of oil.

The cheese sauce was a roux, about 4 oz. of cheese and a cup of half & half, with some chili powder, cayenne, and some chipotle Tabasco sauce for flavoring. 
I made tortilla chips out of some masa flour that I had put on the smoker, pressed into tortilla's and fried the chips. I then layered them with pulled chuckie, some cheese sauce, and topped it all with the pico.
Here's the picture I had wanted to turn in, but I forgot to put the word "munchies" in and had to reset the plate after I had sampled one.  


Thanks for looking.


----------



## sloweredcivic (Feb 8, 2010)

Those look amazing!!!


----------



## the dude abides (Feb 8, 2010)

Those are some tasty looking nachos.  I love most anything with pulled chuckie.  Glad you entered the throwdown.  Thanks for sharing this recipie.  Looks great.


----------



## dirt guy (Feb 8, 2010)

When I have leftover anything, (beef, pork, or chicken), some of it usually ends up covering a bed of chips and cheese.  It's always good.  Great entry!


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## jak757 (Feb 8, 2010)

Great looking nachos!

I bet they were awesome!!


----------



## chefrob (Feb 8, 2010)

LOL! i did the same thing but i had less restraint........i ate the whole thing before i realized what i forgot to do!
nice job......sounds great!


----------



## shooterrick (Feb 8, 2010)

they look great! Thanks for sharing.


----------

